#ubuntu-my 2011-04-18
<leeza> hello!
<leeza> anyone can help me 
<leeza> :(
<sweemeng> leeza, wassup
<yuskhanzab> salam
<lon3star> salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-19
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> salam
 * fairuz agree
<fairuz> takde orang?
<fairuz> !ask | fairuz
<lubotu2> fairuz, please see my private message
<yuskhanzab> salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-20
<yuskhanzab> salam
<alan___> hi guys
<alan___> have anyone using red5?
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-21
<salawank> any (good) feedback on ubuntu 11 desktop & server? kindly share :)
<yuskhanzab> salam
<lon3star> salam
<lon3star> yuskhanzab buat apa bos
<yuskhanzab> wsalam
<yuskhanzab> lon3star, takda wat apa
<lon3star> ooo
<yuskhanzab> knp lon3star 
<yuskhanzab> jarang dapat chat dalam channel ni
<yuskhanzab> semua macam bot
<lon3star> tu la pasal
<lon3star> semua diam jer bos
<yuskhanzab> boleh tumpang tanya kah
<lon3star> jadi motorbot
<yuskhanzab> ko expert dalam linux ke
<lon3star> tak
<lon3star> tp buleh la sikit2
<yuskhanzab> byk benda nak belajar dalam linux ni
<yuskhanzab> aku ada sket nak tanya pasal game
<lon3star> oo
<yuskhanzab> pernah main ragnarok tak
<lon3star> aku pasal game tak tahu la bos
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<lon3star> main tak pernah tp tgk pernah la
<yuskhanzab> ko pakar dalam bidang apa
<lon3star> apasal bos?
<yuskhanzab> apa2 jak
<lon3star> aku tahu sikit jer
<yuskhanzab> aku pun tak tau apa mau cakap
<yuskhanzab> haha
<lon3star> tp kalau kau ada problem , tanya la mana tahu buleh bantu
<yuskhanzab> skrg ni macam tak ada byk sgt prob
<yuskhanzab> dlu byk la tapi pelan2 solve
<yuskhanzab> aku ingat ko pakar dalam game
<yuskhanzab> sebab masalah aku skrg ni nak main game dalam linux
<yuskhanzab> sbb tu tak buang windows lg
<lon3star> ooo
<lon3star> senang jer
<yuskhanzab> senang?
<yuskhanzab> mksd ko?
<lon3star> kau nak main ragnarock jer kan?
<yuskhanzab> aah
<yuskhanzab> ragnarok dan warcraft
<yuskhanzab> warcraft dah boleh main
<yuskhanzab> ragnarok je ada prob
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> kau p kat piratebay
<yuskhanzab> laman web ke
<lon3star> download crossover
<lon3star> tu web torrent
<sweemeng> oi
<sweemeng> jangan roask kan minda orang
<yuskhanzab> crossover?
<sweemeng> crossover tu free ke
<lon3star> sekarang ni kau pakai wine kan?
<yuskhanzab> ya
<lon3star> crossover tak free. kena beli
<yuskhanzab> cross over ni macam wine kah
<lon3star> tp aku pakai yg cracked jer
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> tp lg cun
<yuskhanzab> ya kah
<lon3star> buleh main game ganas2
<lon3star> hehehe
<yuskhanzab> hahaha
<yuskhanzab> macam bet je
<yuskhanzab> best*
<lon3star> sweemeng : apa yg rosak mang?
<sweemeng> kalau boleh bayar la
<sweemeng> jangan la tunjuk version free
 * sweemeng pura pura
<sweemeng> lo
<yuskhanzab> version berapa
<yuskhanzab> ada byk ver ni
<lon3star> lg latest lg bagus la
<yuskhanzab> yg berkesan la
<lon3star> kau tgk feedback orang yg dah download tu
<yuskhanzab> crack pon crack la janji dapat men
<lon3star> kau ambik yg latest
<yuskhanzab> Crossover Pro 6.2.0.1 Linux ni ok tak
<lon3star> ok kot
<yuskhanzab> install je kan
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> so apa lg problem kau?
<yuskhanzab> belum abis lg nih
<yuskhanzab> baru nak dl
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> sabar2
<yuskhanzab> kalau dapat main dalam crossover ni mgkn sedikit sbyk dapat solve prob da
<lon3star> kau toren kan?
<yuskhanzab> alamak macam error lak
<yuskhanzab> dl bar tak jalan
<lon3star> kena tunggu la. nama torrent
<lon3star> hahaha
<yuskhanzab> ko torrent file guna apa
<yuskhanzab> deluge ke
<yuskhanzab> ok 8.1.4 ni macam jalan
<lon3star> yuskhanzab tgk ni
<lon3star> memang confirm buleh
<lon3star> https://www.codeweavers.jp/via/ragnarokonline/?msg=62907
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> gune wine pon boleh sbnr nya
<yuskhanzab> tapi utk game yg menggunakan exe file
<yuskhanzab> macam warcraft aku install guna exe, leh je main
<yuskhanzab> tapi aku cuba dlu guna crossover ni
<yuskhanzab> mcm2 cara dah aku guna
<yuskhanzab> hahah
<yuskhanzab> hope yg ni berjaya
<yuskhanzab> :)
<lon3star> kau main ragnarock server sapa?
<yuskhanzab> server trinity
<yuskhanzab> private server paling nub
<yuskhanzab> hahaha
<yuskhanzab> ko pernah main ro ke
<lon3star> tak pernah
<lon3star> tp member aku buat server ro
<yuskhanzab> apa nama server dia
<lon3star> http://yorie.h1x.com
<yuskhanzab> Login Server: 	Offline
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> macam tak aktif je
<lon3star> biasa la
<lon3star> tgh rebuild
<yuskhanzab> buat suka2 je ke
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> byk sgt la server ro ni
<yuskhanzab> member2 aku pun da byk wat server.. tapi malas la nak main server2 yg tak ramai org
<yuskhanzab> nak main official lak kene bayar
<yuskhanzab> dlu official mana ada bayar
<yuskhanzab> sbb tu malas da main offial server
<yuskhanzab> eh ko pakai os ape skrg ni
<lon3star> windows
<lon3star> dah siap ke download
<yuskhanzab> blum
<yuskhanzab> lambat 
<yuskhanzab> 5.0kbps je
<Alexanderxox> no active ppl here?
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-22
<yuskhanzab> salam
<lon3star> yuskhanzab 
<lon3star> salam bos
<yuskhanzab> wsalam
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> tak kerja ka
<lon3star> amacam ro?
<yuskhanzab> tak dapat jugak bro
<lon3star> kejer dah siap
<lon3star> apa problem?
<yuskhanzab> aku rasa masalah dia ni pasal game patch tu
<yuskhanzab> tak tahu jugak
<yuskhanzab> (masih newbie lagi dalam linux ni)
<lon3star> cuba kau download yg trial version
<lon3star> mungkin ok
<yuskhanzab> yg ori punya?
<lon3star> ahah
<yuskhanzab> tapi trial jak
<lon3star> takper nanti la yg cracked punya
<yuskhanzab> hmm
<yuskhanzab> jap aku dl
<yuskhanzab> ko asal mana?
<lon3star> kolumpo jer
<lon3star> kau
<yuskhanzab> sabah
<yuskhanzab> eh ada lagi satu mau tanya ni
<yuskhanzab> pasal partition
<lon3star> ok
<yuskhanzab> kalau nak resize partition kena guna live cd ke
<yuskhanzab> aku kan dual boot
<yuskhanzab> aku nak resize partition aku
<yuskhanzab> nak bg sama rata windows ngan ubuntu
<lon3star> ada free space lg ke kat disk tu?
<yuskhanzab> maksud?
<yuskhanzab> hd aku ni 500 gb je
<yuskhanzab> skrg ni dah ada 4 partition
<lon3star> ok 
<yuskhanzab> tak boleh create lagi
<lon3star> so sekarnag ada 4 partition. semua tu pakai ke?
<yuskhanzab> aku beli laptop ni mmg da ada 3 partition
<yuskhanzab> sda1,sda2 sda3
<yuskhanzab> sda1 tu aku tak tau utk apa
<lon3star> assuming partition 1: linux . partition 2: windows. partition 3 tu apa?
<yuskhanzab> jap aku list
<lon3star> ok
<lon3star> pastebin.com 
<yuskhanzab> sda1 label dia PQ SERVICES, sda2 label SYSTEM RESERVED, dan sda3 label Windows
<yuskhanzab> pastu sda4 tu extended
<lon3star> kalau dalam linux ke ni?
<yuskhanzab> both
<yuskhanzab> dalam windows pun cam ni
<yuskhanzab> tp dalam windows dia tak detect la ubuntu
<lon3star> masuk aku sekarang ni kau tgh guna linux ke windows?
<yuskhanzab> dia tulis healty volume je kat sda4 tu
<yuskhanzab> linux
<lon3star> fdisk -l
<yuskhanzab> ape tu
<lon3star> command dalam linux
<yuskhanzab> tulis dlm terminal ke
<lon3star> yer
<yuskhanzab> ok pastu?
<lon3star> paste la 
<yuskhanzab> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<yuskhanzab> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<yuskhanzab> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<yuskhanzab> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<yuskhanzab> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<yuskhanzab> Disk identifier: 0xf183f183
<yuskhanzab>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda1               1        1658    13312000   27  Unknown
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda2   *        1658        1671      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda3            1671       32878   250675224    7  HPFS/NTFS
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda4           35305       60802   204802049    5  Extended
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda5           35305       60080   199001088   83  Linux
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda6           60080       60802     5799936   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<yuskhanzab> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<yuskhanzab> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<yuskhanzab> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<yuskhanzab> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<yuskhanzab> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<yuskhanzab> Disk identifier: 0x5cf67823
<yuskhanzab>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<yuskhanzab> ni ker
<lon3star> ok
<lon3star> sdb tu external disk eh?
<yuskhanzab> aah
<lon3star> ok
<lon3star>     /dev/sda4           35305       60802   204802049    5  Extended
<lon3star> kau pakai ke tu?
<yuskhanzab> aah
<lon3star> sebagai?
<yuskhanzab> ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> kira root la
<lon3star> sda5 tu linux kan
<yuskhanzab> aku tak tau sda5 tu
<yuskhanzab> dia tulis je linux-swap
<yuskhanzab> eh bukan
<lon3star> cat /etc/fstab
<lon3star> paste
<yuskhanzab> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<yuskhanzab> #
<yuskhanzab> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<yuskhanzab> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<yuskhanzab> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<yuskhanzab> #
<yuskhanzab> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<yuskhanzab> proc                                       /proc        proc  nodev,noexec,nosuid           0  0  
<yuskhanzab> # / was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<yuskhanzab> # Commented out by Dropbox
<yuskhanzab> # UUID=7e3a2047-bdc1-41e1-9b9d-b8dc69d3ca63 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<yuskhanzab> # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<yuskhanzab> UUID=c9823d64-dbe4-40bb-9901-3c1cee8961ea  none         swap  sw                            0  0  
<yuskhanzab> UUID=7e3a2047-bdc1-41e1-9b9d-b8dc69d3ca63  /            ext4  errors=remount-ro,user_xattr  0  1  
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda1                                  /media/sda1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,umask=000       0  0  
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda2                                  /media/sda2  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,umask=000       0  0  
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,umask=000       0  0 
<lon3star> ok sda5 tu linux kau
<lon3star> sda6 swap
<yuskhanzab> swap tu utk apa
<lon3star> swap buleh di sama kan macam ram kau
<lon3star> tp tak sebaik hardware memory (ram)
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<yuskhanzab> ram aku 8g
<lon3star> ic
<yuskhanzab> paling besar da kot
<lon3star> so sda4 tu kalau kau tak pakai. buleh la pakai untuk linux
<yuskhanzab> ehh
<yuskhanzab> sda 4 ni bukan linux ke
<lon3star> kalau tak pakai la
<lon3star> cuba la kau mount
<yuskhanzab> mmg auto mount ni
<lon3star> df -h
<yuskhanzab> jap2 aku kasi tgk ko ss
<yuskhanzab> jap aku upload gmbr
<yuskhanzab> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5642702508_cb012d9792_b.jpg
<yuskhanzab> cbe tgk sendiri, aku tak paham ko maksudkan sda4 tu leh pakai untuk linux
<lon3star> df -h|grep /dev/sd4
<lon3star> silap
<lon3star> df -h|grep /dev/sda4
<yuskhanzab> taip kat terminal?
<lon3star> yer
<yuskhanzab> dah
<yuskhanzab> takde apa berlaku
<lon3star> paste
<yuskhanzab> takde ape berlaku
<lon3star> ok
<lon3star> mkdir /test01
<lon3star> mount /dev/sda4 /test01
<lon3star> df -h /test01
<lon3star> pasty paste sini
<yuskhanzab> mkdir: cannot create directory `/test01': Permission denied
<lon3star> sudo mkdir /test01
<yuskhanzab> mount: only root can do that
<lon3star> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /test01
<yuskhanzab> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yuskhanzab> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<yuskhanzab> /dev/sda5             187G   32G  147G  18% /
<yuskhanzab> dah
<yuskhanzab> tu la hasil dia
<lon3star> sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sda4 /test01
<yuskhanzab> mount: /dev/sda4: can't read superblock
<lon3star> kalau aku. aku akan pakai sda4 tu
<lon3star> tp kau check betul2 incase windows kau pakai sda4 tu
<lon3star> ada data apa2 dalam tu kasi backup dulu
<lon3star> ok bos , aku nak memremput
<lon3star> ok bos , aku nak memrempit
<lon3star> banyak surat nak hantar ni
<yuskhanzab> ok bos
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> hati2 merempit
<yuskhanzab> lon3star, salam
<yuskhanzab> dah abis rempit ke
<lon3star> hoh
<yuskhanzab> lon3star, 
<yuskhanzab> salam bro
<lon3star> salam bos
<yuskhanzab> cakap pasal tadi tu
<yuskhanzab> partition tu
<yuskhanzab> camne nak besarkan partition ubuntu ni
<yuskhanzab> salam
<Alexanderxox> ubuntu malaysia irc not active?
<Alexanderxox> heloo?
<meng> yuskhanzab: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<Alexanderxox> ubuntu irc fail?
<meng> yup, better ask questions on twitter or FB
<Alexanderxox> oo i see
<Alexanderxox> wht is ubuntu malaysia twit and fb?
<meng> er, use google?
<meng> fedora-my fler here actually, so google la
<Alexanderxox> kk
<Alexanderxox> windows still own ubuntu
<Alexanderxox> better irc on ubuntu
<Alexanderxox> not ubunt-my
<meng> if you need a free IRC client on windows, try pchat
<meng> can still play your eroge and IRC on the same familiar OS
<yuskhanzab> apa tu meng
<yuskhanzab> sory afk tadi
<Alexanderxox> pidgin more rock duh
<meng> live-cd untuk partition HDD
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> kena install dalam cd ke
<Alexanderxox> whois admin here?
<meng> tak, cucuk kat makwa
<yuskhanzab> haha
<meng> burn la kat cd, boot dari CD cam biasa la
<yuskhanzab> oo
<yuskhanzab> jap la aku tru
<yuskhanzab> try*
<yuskhanzab> skrg tgh ada download
<meng> Alexanderxox: i consider sweemeng the head of things, but then again I see him in quite a number of events over the years
<meng> unlike most of us singletons, he used to have a RL GF
<meng> boy he sure loves to rub it in
<Alexanderxox> duh
<Alexanderxox> wht topic actually is here?
<meng> the malaysian channels tend to be random
<meng> fedora-my actually uses its channel for meetings
<Alexanderxox> fedora-my and ubuntu-my in same group?
<meng> all the local OSS people are in the same group
<meng> we, at least on the face of it never bicker over our choices
<meng> since there's oh so few of us, its counter productive to bicker among ourselves
<Alexanderxox> oo
<Alexanderxox> kk
<meng> Alexanderxox: newbie or an old fart?
<Alexanderxox> newbie here
<Alexanderxox> old on linux
<Alexanderxox> im puppy linux user
<meng> there's a local OSS conference coming soon, FUDCON, with any luck might happen in MY next year
<Alexanderxox> nice
<meng> we are close enough, that we go to each other weddings, heck I even did some birthday girl's 1st
<Alexanderxox> lol
<Alexanderxox> but im not fedora user btw:-D
<meng> 1st time i digged out cash for ang pow
<meng> didn't matter, the 1st birthday bash was opensuse-my's heads punya
<Alexanderxox> lol opensuse
<Alexanderxox> my is knoppix
<Alexanderxox> knoppix rock that day
<meng> if you go to events in the future, soon you would know the bulk of our group
<Alexanderxox> then own by ubuntu
<Alexanderxox> whre?
<meng> subscribe to ubuntu-my's newsletter
<Alexanderxox> nvm
<Alexanderxox> ill drop it at ubuntu forum
<meng> the best and latest news comes on the email based newsletters
<meng> heck, i even got my first job on fedora-my's newsletter
<Alexanderxox> eh
<Alexanderxox> only u active here
<Alexanderxox> wher other ppl?
<Alexanderxox> since i read at forum got many troll
<Alexanderxox> come here only a few
<Alexanderxox> but not active
<meng> i pop up when i feel like it, though u can find me at local anime channels too
<Alexanderxox> local anime?
<Alexanderxox> nv try it
<meng> well, people moved on to twitter
<Alexanderxox> twitter oso boring sometimes
<meng> well, IRC at least for anime channels used to be like that
<meng> people just ranted everything under the sun
<Alexanderxox> yeah right
<meng> try reading on on some guy's crush on a girl real time
<Alexanderxox> whre u work btw and what?
<meng> bum waiting to enter uni
<meng> given up on the local job market already
<Alexanderxox> same
<Alexanderxox> waiting for uni
<Alexanderxox> but doing some freelance designer
<meng> i was in an order was, asterisk techie, borders trainee supervisor, some conman chinaman assistant
<meng> freelancing informal techie, anyone i know needs help i help fix their problems
<Alexanderxox> lol
<meng> we have meetup for FUDCON this coming Sunday at Ampang Aprk
<meng> *ampang park
<meng> 3pm
<meng> anyone can come, but makan sponsor sendiri
<Alexanderxox> oh man
<Alexanderxox> cnt join
<Alexanderxox> need to finished my client job duh
<meng> just subscribe to ubuntu-my's newsletter
<meng> get updated on RL events in the klang valley
<Alexanderxox> kk
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-23
<lon3star> hi penunggu channel 
<yuskhanzab> hi
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> lama jugak merempit kemaren
<lon3star> biasa la kejer
<lon3star> hujan pulak 
<lon3star> melepak bawah jambatan
<yuskhanzab> ermmm
<yuskhanzab> ko mmg lahir kat kl ke
<yuskhanzab> atau merantau mencari kerja
<lon3star> memang asal kl
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<yuskhanzab> teringin nak p kl
<yuskhanzab> tapi blm tersampai lg
<yuskhanzab> byk da kawan2 p sana.. ada yg berjaya ada yg sangkut ada yg tak sampai sebulan da balik
<yuskhanzab> hehehhe
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> kau dah habis study ke?
<yuskhanzab> dah keje la 
<yuskhanzab> zaman study awal abis
<yuskhanzab> tu pun lum cukup, aku dah abiskan(awal sket)
<yuskhanzab> hahah
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> kejer apa sekarang?
<lon3star> aku dispatch jer
<yuskhanzab> driver bas
<lon3star> oo
<yuskhanzab> skrg ni cuti
<yuskhanzab> ada driver lain ganti
<lon3star> oo
<yuskhanzab> penat la bawak ari2
<yuskhanzab> hahaha
<yuskhanzab> nak rehat2 dlu
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-24
<yuskhanzab> hi
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-16
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-17
<fairuz> wb susahsebut
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalma
<darknite> welcome 
<penreturns> ;)
<darknite> penreturns
<penreturns> yess
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-18
<faizul> hi SuMarDi 
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<fairuz> helo
<unitedpotsmokers> kimocheeeeeeee
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-20
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> ape bikin korang?
<fairuz_1> baru balik dari opis
<darknite> oo..keje kuat nampak..
<fairuz_1> bese ler carik makan
<darknite> betui2..aku pun tengah cari rezeki
<digitalwound> yo
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-21
<wisevoyager> Assalamo alaykom && salam sejahtera to all Malaysian Ubunturian :D
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<susah_sebut> lama tunggu ko ni
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_1> pong
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: 
<susah_sebut> ping 
<susah_sebut> en fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> adoi
<susah_sebut> aku cuba live usb guna grub tu
<susah_sebut> ada error la pulak
<susah_sebut> dia marah aku suruh start kernel dulu
<susah_sebut> apekehelnya tu
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> aku letak gparted dengan crunchbang
<susah_sebut> dalam grub detect kedua2 iso tu
<susah_sebut> tapi bila click error, you must start the kernel first
<susah_sebut> apa yang aku silap?
<fairuz_> selalunya grub2 memang boleh boot gparted ke
<fairuz_> cuba mai tengok ko punya grub2 entry untuk gparted
<fairuz_> keke si shahir tu tengah pikir apa lagi
<fairuz_> aku rasa dia mmg salah tekan w untuk wine tu
<fairuz_> e ngan w tepi2 je
<susah_sebut> menuentry "gparted-live-0.12.1-1" {
<susah_sebut>     set isofile="/boot/isos/gparted-live-0.12.1-1.iso"
<susah_sebut>  
<susah_sebut>     loopback loop $isofile 
<susah_sebut>     linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile quiet splash noprompt --
<susah_sebut>     initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<susah_sebut> }
<susah_sebut> menuentry "crunchbang-10-20110207-openbox-i686" {
<susah_sebut>     set isofile="/boot/isos/crunchbang-10-20110207-openbox-i686.iso"
<susah_sebut>  
<susah_sebut>     loopback loop $isofile 
<susah_sebut>     linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile quiet splash noprompt --
<susah_sebut>     initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<susah_sebut> }
<susah_sebut> kena lain2 ke?
<susah_sebut> grub2 boleh boot gparted > aku x tau jawapan
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<fairuz_> gparted ganti casper ngan pmagic
<fairuz_> jap aku kasi ko contoh
<fairuz_> http://pastebin.com/Uz8ACGBG
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ^
<susah_sebut> ok kejap cuba
<fairuz_> eh tu parted magic, sama je tak? keke
<fairuz_> tak tau jugak aku
<susah_sebut> haha entah
<susah_sebut> nama iso memang lain la tu dah
<susah_sebut> agak kalau aku rename iso ikut grub config yang ko bagi tu boleh ke?
<fairuz_> bukan problem nama iso tu
<fairuz_> iso tu nak kasi nama kucing pun boleh :D
<susah_sebut> itu la tengok balik xde nama iso
<susah_sebut> huhu malu saya
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> btw crunbang tu kenapa tak boleh boot jugak?
<susah_sebut> kucing? pencintakucing xde lak hari ni'hahaha
<fairuz_> apa2 hal problem dia kat dua line terakhir entry tu
<fairuz_> kena cari yang betul untuk boot 
<susah_sebut>  linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile quiet splash noprompt --
<susah_sebut>     initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<fairuz_> macam entry ko sebelum ni ko letak vmlinuz, so dia akan cari kernel la
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> jap le try reboot
<susah_sebut> set isofile="/boot/isos/gparted-live-0.12.1-1.iso"
<susah_sebut> kedudukan file iso kan?
<fairuz_> aah
<susah_sebut> fairuz_, 
<susah_sebut> sekarng ni masih lagi dua2 tu error file not found
<susah_sebut> you must load the kernel first
<fairuz_> (8:56:25 AM) susah_sebut:  linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile quiet splash noprompt --
<fairuz_> (8:56:26 AM) susah_sebut:     initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<fairuz_> Line ni yang salah ni
<susah_sebut> jadi bagaimana yang betulnya?
<susah_sebut> aku kopi pes dari blog ko je tu
<fairuz_> tu untuk ubuntu yg kat blog kau tu
<fairuz_> *aku
<susah_sebut> oooo lain linux lain code
<susah_sebut> alaaa ko ni aku kan buta code
<susah_sebut> jadi macamana nak betulkan?
<fairuz_> http://pastebin.com/VhvYs28b
<fairuz_> try ni
<fairuz_> edit la ikut keperluan
<fairuz_> jgn copy paste je, ade typo dalam tu kat nama iso keke
<susah_sebut> loopback loop (hd0,2)/isos/gparted.iso dan live-media=iso=/isos/gparted.iso
<susah_sebut> kena itukar ikut nama file iso yang aku ada dalam isos kan?
<fairuz_> aah
<susah_sebut> fairuz_, 
<fairuz_> kuar masuk kuar masuk keke
<susah_sebut> hilang terus entry gparted dari grub dalam grub
<susah_sebut> apa dia yang aku silap ek
<susah_sebut> eh ayat aku atas tu kenapa pusing2
<susah_sebut> ahahaha
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-22
<serdotlin> guys, tinggal 4 hari jer lagi...
<darknite> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fzlamn> Waalaikumussalam wbt
<darknite> sunyi saje
<fzlamn> mcm biasa lah... 
<fzlamn> wb PencintaKucing
<ejat> salam
<Angah_Eypoh> salam
<Angah_Eypoh> ada manusia x
<Angah_Eypoh> ke semua ke laut tankap taik mats
<Angah_Eypoh> mata**
<Angah_Eypoh> :p
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-17
<qedx> test
<hyperair> qedx: haris?
<qedx> yeah?
<hyperair> aha, i knew i recognized the nick.
<hyperair> =p
<qedx> :p
 * hyperair didn't realize you hung out here.
<qedx> haven't for a long time
<hyperair> yeah, i just grepped my logs and found a mention of you in 2010
<qedx> lol that long?
<qedx> also, logs are evil :p
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-18
<qedx> do you guys have any recommendations for shared hosting? 
<qedx> friend is asking but I have no idea what's good these days
<qedx> wants to run drupal, I think 
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-19
 * wandi slap mypapit 
<mypapit> fuck up wandi 
<wandi> hahahaha
<wandi> garang aihh
<wandi> apa khabaq papit
<mypapit> wandi, khabar baik
<wandi> hehe
<wandi> gaya taip cam cr0mok
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> sux sux
<mypapit> dia lagi la x pernah jenguk irc dah
<wandi> aku baru jinak2
<wandi> tak reti
<wandi> :P
<wandi> buhsan ni
<wandi> sja jengok
<wandi> huagrh
<mypapit> wandi, hg kat mana ni
<wandi> ois
<wandi> opis
<wandi> apa cer?
<wandi> dah kawen ka
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-20
<ejat> elo ... 
<ejat> anybody home .. 
<excalibr> ejat: fairuz dah kena culik
<ejat> owh ye ke 
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-21
<fairuz> helo2
<ejat> ello
<excalibr> aik fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> apa dah berlaku lol
<excalibr> tiba2 hilang
<fairuz> ejat: yo
<ejat> elo govatent
<govatent> hey ejat 
<govatent> how's it going?
<ejat> flu + fever +cough 
<govatent> :( sorry to hear it. Hope it goes away quickly 
<ejat> yeah .. hopefully .. 
<ejat> sorry for the last wechat 
<ejat> got something else todo at the office
<ejat> then forgot to reply 
<govatent> it's cool. I was telling chloric to add you on wechat as well
<govatent> I'm going to see him next weekend. I am having an Ubuntu release party in Miami
<ejat> c00l ... 
<ejat> i wish we can gather again !! and celebrate your "birthday" 
<ejat> hahahaha
<govatent> LMAO
<govatent> good times. 
<govatent> I still have that picture. 
<govatent> I miss you all. 
<ejat> yeah ... me too !!!
<ejat> now ... vUDS ... dont know either i can meet chris anymore in the feature ... 
<govatent> Soon i will get to go to MY. If anything I could end up in singapore for work. 
<ejat> \0/
<govatent> are you going to the next uds?
<ejat> next should be vuds again right ? 
<govatent> i'm not sure
<ejat> :)
<govatent> oh ejat , I just got a 500 GB samsung SSD for my system76 ubuntu laptop. 
<govatent> I'm gonna install it next week cause I'm holding off to do a clean install of 13.04
<ejat> what !!!!!!
<ejat> got for free ? 
<ejat> system76 got ultrabook ? 
<govatent> no i bought the ssd. And i bought the system76 laptop last year. It's been the best ubuntu computer ever!
<ejat> :)
<ejat> now im using raring natively in my mbp
<ejat> but its old mbp .. still cant make the nvidia work .. 
<ejat> so now im in kde .. unity ... not stable enough for me .. its will crash ... 
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> what kind of apps that  you are running  while in unity?
<govatent> I saw your posts about that
<govatent> Was there an update that caused it? Were you able to reset the nvidia drivers?
<govatent> I ran into an issue with the installer for 13.04 and it won't let me install on my desktop. It's something that will be fixed soon. 
<ejat> nouvea 
<ejat> not using nvidia
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-17
<angch> actual .iso for trusty has pre-landed in mirrors.
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hg kat sini rupanya
<faizul> kimak tul. aku email tak jawab
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<faizul> semua dah tido ke ni?
<faizul> woi mypapit macam hg ni ada bini pulak tidoq awai malam jumaat
<faizul> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<faizul> hi KatieKitty 
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-15
<najmi> mypapit: wassup
<mypapit> najmi, wuzzup
<mypapit> wtfff
<mypapit> najmi, all good!
<najmi> apa bikin
<najmi> dh upgrade kernel 4.0 blum
<mypapit> najmi,  belum lg
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> sbb belum ada masa free betul2 
<mypapit> najmi, nnt next week ada cuti seminggu
<mypapit> boleh la experiment2
<najmi> ko buat research apa skrg
<najmi> dh dpt programmeer ke dari jomweb
<mypapit> najmi, huuu
<mypapit> najmi, dpt.. carikan programmer untuk projek kawan
<najmi> programmer tu ok tak
<najmi> dia expert dgn language apa
<mypapit> najmi, tak pasti, kawan aku interview pulak
<najmi> ok
<mypapit> najmi, ruby on rails
<najmi> karang riki2
<najmi> tanyakan rate sekali
<mypapit> najmi, oraiittt :)
<mypapit> najmi, rate programmer tu ke?
<najmi> yup
<najmi> kalau dia dh confirm la
<najmi> tapi rail tu on the web kan
<najmi> bab algo tu camne? dia boleh?
<najmi> KNN ke apa
<najmi> rail kosmetik yg penting algo tu
<najmi> *maybe lepas dia settle dgn kawan ko tu aku nk ambik dia lak
<mypapit> najmi, ya tu la
<mypapit> najmi, algo guna pearson correlation dgn KNN
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-17
<najmi> mypapit: 
<najmi> salam
<najmi> mypapit: whatsapp
<najmi> mypapit: tido ke bro
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-18
<excalibr> hai
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-23
<kInOzAwA> lama giless topic x update yea... hahahahhaha...
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-24
<Pseudo> updates weii topic dah 16.04 wkwkkwk
<excalibr> !topic
<lubotu2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<excalibr> !topic kInOzAwA 
<excalibr> !topic > kInOzAwA 
<lubotu2> kInOzAwA, please see my private message
<excalibr> !topic > excalibr 
<lubotu2> excalibr, please see my private message
<excalibr> !arm > excalibr 
<lubotu2> excalibr, please see my private message
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha excalibr 
 * kInOzAwA pang mypapit_repeater ubah topik plis
<Pseudo> lubotu2: please see my private message
<lubotu2> Pseudo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pseudo> aikk i think u are wat...walowei...
<Pseudo> lubotu2: please see my private message
<lubotu2> Pseudo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pseudo> u not answering
<kInOzAwA> dia bot laa mana mau jawab hahahahha
<Pseudo> patot lah tak jawab sia2 jer lah aku pm suruh ubah topil
<kInOzAwA> !topic > excalibr 
<lubotu2> excalibr, please see my private message
<Pseudo> *toik
<Pseudo> *topik
<Pseudo> wakakakaka
 * kInOzAwA pang ejat 
<kInOzAwA> !topic https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<lubotu2> kInOzAwA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pseudo> lol
<Pseudo> si loco mana? nampaknya dier jer yg leh update kot
<kInOzAwA> ejat n mypapit leh update
<Pseudo> 15:04? kekeke perlu update tu..sebab new release
<Pseudo> 16.04 dah kuar
<kInOzAwA> * Topic for #ubuntu-my set by ejat!~fenris@ubuntu/member/fenris- at Fri Apr 24 05:45:19 2015
<Pseudo> duh naseb baek ade si Flashcode on9 
<Pseudo> kat weechat klu tak payah aku nak resolve a hostname to an IP address
<Pseudo> kekeke padahal command dier dua ayat jer
<Pseudo> tak payah script just dah ade by default 
<kInOzAwA> dalam weechat user guide ada tu Pseudo 
<Pseudo> kekekek dlm weechat kat https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#prerequisites xde
<Pseudo> tp ok aah FlashCode dah tunjuk tadi dier nyer hidden /exec command
<Pseudo> sebab exec dah ade kene ENABLE_EXEC ON kemudian bru leh wat /exec host "resolved to ip address'
<Pseudo> lolx
<Pseudo> klu irssi tu ade nicklist yg proper wokey baek gune irssi jer tak bengong banyak command...nicklist irssi berterabor kene gune screen lak tu  
<Pseudo> dlm irssi jer aku gune lebih drp 50 script bru jalan..kekekekek
<kInOzAwA> heehhehe... irssi letak plugin baru cun...
<Pseudo> padahal dlm weechat aku gune 2 3 script je dah smooth ...tapi kene godeh command lah 
<Pseudo> weechat ne pon bengong gak klu tak reti command..naseb baek lah ade support channel...
<Pseudo> irssi klu takde plugin blank jer kosong sangat tapi config file dier baik...portable bleh copy bulat2 jer config tu ke mana mana mesin yg bru install
<Pseudo> ade pro and contra..kekekekke tapi dua dua aku pakai
<kInOzAwA> irssi sifat dia sama laa cam bitchx tang config file...
<Pseudo> BitchX-1.2.1 released currrent
<Pseudo> lolx
<kInOzAwA> panasync dh x keluarkan org lain yg fork tu
<Pseudo> irssi bitchx same takde nicklist 
<kInOzAwA> bersepah org fork kt github
<Pseudo> kekekeke
<Pseudo> ade lg orang pakai ker tu bitchx?
<kInOzAwA> ada
<kInOzAwA> official cenel kt ef ada lg
<Pseudo> yg aku tengok channel paling havox klu bende irc client ni weechat
<kInOzAwA> kalau terminal based weechat kalau gui nyer hexchat
<Pseudo> users dlm channel tu ade 800++ kan klu ko wat /ctcp #weechat version 98% semua reply weechat version balek 
<Pseudo> lol
<kInOzAwA> benda tu leh spoof
<kInOzAwA> baik irssi, bitchx, weechat or hexchat or even mirc sekalipon
<Pseudo> version leh spoof tapi org kat fnode jarang sangat ambek port pasal ctcp
<Pseudo> yup
<Pseudo> klu irssi /set ctcp_version_reply 
<kInOzAwA> setiap ctcp command pon leh spoof
<Pseudo> klu saya biasa dcc ctcp dccmsgs MOTD mesti blocked
<kInOzAwA> ircII <--- client lg old school dari bitchx, bitchx pon fork ircII hehehehhe
<Pseudo> kacau aarh org nak tengok version kan takut2 ade ygnak wat exploits ker
<Pseudo> ir|| sama gak ngan epic episol
<Pseudo> lolx
<kInOzAwA> selain bitchx, epic.. epic pon fork ircII dan bitchx hahha
<Pseudo> tapi bende lama masi still in current development
<Pseudo> lol
<kInOzAwA> tp x ramai org guna
<kInOzAwA> byk sgt client skang ni
<kInOzAwA> hexchat laa paling ramai org guna kt unix/unix-like ganti xchat
<Pseudo> lol
<Pseudo> epic5 pon masi active dev lagi http://ftp.epicsol.org/pub/epic/EPIC5-PRODUCTION/epic5-2.0.tar.xz masi idop
<Pseudo> irssi masa version 8.*.*.* pon penah kene hacked dier nyer FTP server
<Pseudo> org simpan backdoor 
<Pseudo> dlm official nyer repo
<Pseudo> tak ingat version 0.0.8.13 dah lame gitu lah 
<Pseudo> saya suke xchat
<Pseudo> sebab simbol X dier tu power ade irc ade X <------wakkakaka
<Pseudo> www.securiteam.com/unixfocus/5HP0S1P75E.html
<Pseudo> Irssi IRC Found to Contain a Backdoor - SecuriTeam.com
<kInOzAwA> 0.8.15 pon dh around 2012, 0.8.13 tu maybe 2010 or 2009 
<Pseudo> Gentoo Forums :: View topic - IRSSI 0.8.4 had a backdoor <-------dlm gentoo nyer forum pon ade cakap
<kInOzAwA> tu dh lama tuu
<Pseudo> tapi deir cakap irssi version 0.8.4
<Pseudo> irssi-0.8.4.tar.bz2 file was not backdoored, only the .gz one 
<Pseudo> baru tahun ni dier irssi revamp balek official diorang
<Pseudo> lol
<Pseudo> diorang dah regularly update kot security/patches 
<Pseudo> irssi "version 0.8.15" pon  lame stuck kat version tu jer sampai 3 4 dekat 5 tahun bru ade next release..
<Pseudo> padahal core devel diorang ramai tak lawan weechat 
<Pseudo> kekekekke
<Pseudo> weechat Flascode jer sorang maintain yg laen assistant2 jer kira masi lagi original author yg pegang jadi head kat  project tu
<Pseudo> lol
<kInOzAwA> bitchx dulu pon sorang je yg handle.. si panasync
<Pseudo> suke xchat tapi sayang takde dah 
<kInOzAwA> tp ircii ada team...
<Pseudo> webiste dan repo xchat official pon tak lama lagi macam dah nak kondem dah 
<Pseudo> xchat btol klu gune COOL...bro
<kInOzAwA> kalau suka xchat, bleh laa berhijrah ke hexchat
<kInOzAwA> lebih kurang je..
<Pseudo> seronok gune Xchat ori drp Hexchat
<Pseudo> kekekkee
<kInOzAwA> beza dia xchat ni company, hexchat = community
<kInOzAwA> xchat x free kt windows...
<Pseudo> tapitu jer lah bugs patches kompom tak merasa dah ...ntah mana pg si Peter Železný AKA zed
<Pseudo> *updates
<kInOzAwA> fokus kt benda lain plak
<kInOzAwA> skang zaman IoT.. 
<Pseudo> kekekeke
<Pseudo> mcm Timo Sirainen irssi ade khabar lagi mase dier tinggalkan irssi dier wat icecaps pastu head dovecot
<kInOzAwA> xchat dlm repo distro maintainer still ada fix bugs
<kInOzAwA> cuma dari official xchat mmg x de la
<Pseudo> Peter Železný <-----klu ko google ntah ade lagi ker tak mxcm dah takde project aku rasa
<Pseudo> ah2
<Pseudo> tulah ade gak distro yg maseh pakai xchat 
<kInOzAwA> jual nasi lemak kot skang
<kInOzAwA> hahahahhaha
<Pseudo> padahal new release distro sekali tengok xhchat mcm puppylinux dier maintain gune xchat dlm tu (tak pasti)version jer skrg ni
<kInOzAwA> byk lg distro still guna xchat as default irc client
<Pseudo> hehehehe
<Pseudo> yup
<Pseudo> betul tu 
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-16
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-in-maze-runner-film
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1764550
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu bug 1764550 in juju "can't authenticate juju credential with openstack queens" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-18
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, release party buih bila?
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Bila sesuai buat?
<UbuntuMY1> <amin007ledang> Parti buih tepi pantai Mersing?
<UbuntuMY1> <amin007ledang> Syor 28-29 hb April 2018
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-19
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @amin007ledang, 😛
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @tajulazhar, aku nak bagi talk .. nak share mcm mana aku hack sistem gomen .. tapi syaratnya dalam keadaan tertutup , tidak di rekod dan di rahsiakan oleh pendengar boleh tak ? :P
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Tak bole
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> 😁😁😁😜
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Buat filem trus
<UbuntuMY1> IrfaNeoX was added by: IrfaNeoX
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Nanti jumpa anak Yusuf Haslam hahaha ..
<UbuntuMY1> <HishamMA> @nanasklinux, Kene sain NDA tu 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, kita ikut kesesuaian tuan rumah je
<UbuntuMY1> <CikguYob> @nanasklinux, poweer
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @CikguYob, Gurau je la 🐧 ..
<UbuntuMY1> <Buffalo_Soldier> Ada pengguna Dell XPS 13 (9360) dengan Linux dalam ni? Ada apa² isu tak?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @Buffalo_Soldier, ape masalah bang?
<UbuntuMY1> <Buffalo_Soldier> Just nak tanya... So far smooth experience? Wake from sleep, etc², ok?
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> Dell biasa jarang ada masalah.
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> terfikir gak nak angkut Dell XPS satu. tgk compatible je dgn Linux..
<UbuntuMY1> <aimanfarhn> kalau nak beli tu mmg laptop tu pre-installed linux ke geng?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @Buffalo_Soldier, wow
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @najmiep, X-270
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-series/ThinkPad-25/p/22TP2TTTP25
<UbuntuMY1> <BobNewbie> ada apa2 cadangan x utk tablet or  2in1 detachable kibod, yg bole guna 2 OS win10p & ubuntu, minimum i7-8550u cpu. tq in adv.
<UbuntuMY1> <BobNewbie> & ada built-in sim/lte slot. tq.
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> Nampak kalau portable ni biasa intel atom dan yg terbaru intel core m
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> Kalau i7 tu dah tahsp laptop dah
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> Entahlah, cuba tengok teclast
<UbuntuMY1> <BobNewbie> lenovo miix 520 ni ada features tu, cuma yg masuk malaysia xde  built-in sim/lte slot. klu sahabat di sini tau brand lain selain MS atau Apple. tlg share info ye.. tq in adv.   https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/windows-tablets/miix-series/Miix-520/p/88IPMX50954
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @alterewok, x280 prof
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-20
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Yes
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> T-25 tuuu
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Mahaiii
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @Cikgu Kamal, Apa kaitan antara pdp tech atau ubuntu dengan seterika stim?
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @lomotech, Ajar murid kemahiran hidup macam mana nak seterika baju dan seluar sendiri
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Mungkin murid tu dimasa depan boleh masukkan Ubuntu embedded dalam seterika supaya boleh jadi seterika IOT yang bijak
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Dah order satu
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Rege 1650
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> perghhhhh
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> sama mhl ngn fon beb
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Hadiah Kat org umah. Sian dia
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Pagi keje. Petang keje. Malam di kerja kan pula. Hmmm
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> haaa itu satu lg msalah, kite org umah pun takde 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Strika gerak sndiri jgk ka
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Smua automed
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Gile ah
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Hadiah Kat emak 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, Yang tu kena beli add-on, tangan robot satu
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LIzmUVRrZrg  🎥 The 7 Best Robotic Arm for 2017 - YouTube
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @mauisabily, bleh buat ni mawi
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> letak je, terus iron
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> detect ada letak kain kt ironing board, scan jenis kain, adkust temp, jalan
<UbuntuMY1> <HishamMA> @tajulazhar, Rajin setajul malam selalu kerja 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @HishamMA, Hahahah.
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Student2 comel. Tu rajin. 😜
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @tajulazhar, Pm students 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @tajulazhar, hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @mauisabily, Mai datang 3-4/9 ni jadi skeaper masa SecDay
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @UmarzukiCell, Terletak baju blk gym atas iron trus kna strika hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @tajulazhar, Tak dak idea dh nk speaker.. Kanak2 skrg smua power.. 🤩
<UbuntuMY1> <CikguYob> @mauisabily   hang sihat ka,
<UbuntuMY1> <CikguYob> ka?
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Sihat alhamdulillah
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> alhamdulillah sehat
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> @tajulazhar, okay good point
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @CikguYob pe kabo?
<UbuntuMY1> <CikguYob> @mauisabily, sihat aja...  masih di Bidor, Perak
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-22
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Fwd from Linuxgram: ExTiX, the Ultimate Linux Operating System, Is Now Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS  http://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-the-ultimate-linux-operating-system-is-now-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-520774.shtml
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Fwd from Linuxgram: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/will-you-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-poll
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @nanasklinux, chrome ni dlm sstgh distro takleh guna tgk Netflix.. ada plugin yg tak cukup
